# Survey Shows Dangers of Tanning Not Hitting Home



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

The goal, _of course_, is to be Jerk'd 'n Tan, but perhaps these "words to the wise" should be paid heed as well. 

*Survey Shows Dangers of Tanning Not Hitting Home*

Updated: May 03, 2011 12:48 PM 

Although studies have shown that indoor tanning raises your risk of the deadly skin cancer melanoma by a staggering 75 percent, a new survey reveals that young women continue to use tanning beds at an alarming rate.

In the past year, 32 percent of the 3,800 young women questioned in the American Academy of Dermatology survey said they had visited a tanning salon. In fact, 25 percent of those who tanned admitted to soaking up ultraviolet (UV) rays from indoor beds at least once a week, on average. Moreover, 81 percent of the respondents also tanned outdoors, either frequently or occasionally.

Young women were the most at risk, according to the survey. Specifically, 18- to 22-year-olds were almost twice as likely as 14- to 17-year-olds to have used a tanning bed.

"Exposure to UV radiation is the leading risk factor for skin cancer, yet -- despite this knowledge -- droves of teens and young women are flocking to tanning bed facilities and beaches or pools to tan every year," academy president and dermatologist Dr. Ronald L. Moy said in a news release from the academy.

"The challenge is that teens have access to indoor tanning salons on almost every corner.

A recent survey of 116 U.S. cities found an average of 42 tanning salons per city, which means *tanning salons are more prevalent than Starbucks or McDonald's.* 

We are very concerned that this tanning behavior will lead to a continued increase in the incidence of skin cancer in young people and, ultimately, more untimely deaths from this devastating disease," Moy added.

Melanoma rates have been increasing for the past three decades, particularly among young, white women, the academy noted. If trends continue, one in five Americans will develop skin cancer during their lifetime. The disturbing numbers prompted the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services and the World Health Organization 's International Agency of Research on Cancer panel to declare UV radiation from both the sun and artificial light sources as a known carcinogen.

"Our survey underscores the importance of educating young women about the very real risks of tanning, as melanoma -- the deadliest form of skin cancer -- is increasing faster in females 15 to 29 years old than in males of the same age group," said Moy. "In my practice, I have had patients -- young women with a history of using tanning beds -- who have died from melanoma."

For more information: The Skin Cancer Foundation has more on the dangers of tanning.

From newsday.com


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2011)

when outside there's no control over the amount of exposure since it changes throughout the day depending on cloud cover, ozone, etc.....at least in a tan bed i know how much i'm getting


----------



## MyK (May 3, 2011)

controlled tanning is good for you!


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> *when outside there's no control over the amount of exposure *since it changes throughout the day depending on cloud cover, ozone, etc.....at least in a tan bed i know how much i'm getting



Agreed, however does that change the alleged dangers of tanning beds? 



MyK 3.0 said:


> controlled tanning is good for you!



Cite?  I want documentation, mang!


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

*Tanning Beds' Harmful Effects Compared to Poisonous Arsenic!*

*Yes, it's true, tanning beds are very very bad for you. And now there's proof.*



 
By Laurel House
July 30, 2009





_Hans Neleman/Getty Images_

             Tanning beds, we've been told time and time again, are  very very bad. But of course fake bake-devotees say they're better than  nature's rays. Well, on Tuesday, international cancer experts reigned  in, with an announcement published in the medical journal *Lancet  Oncology* saying that tanning beds and the ultraviolet radiation they put  out are beyond "bad" and in fact about as lethal as arsenic--yes,  poison. They are on par with cigarettes in terms of cancer risk. In  fact, the study showed that people who start self tanning before the age  of 30 increase their chances of skin cancer by 75 percent!

 Still have that need to appear to be sun-kissed? There's a natural  way to do it. A way that will allow you to appear as golden as you'd  like, but won't risk your life: Natural self-tanners. 

*What to Look for in a Self-Tanner*

*1. Paraben-Free Self-Tanners*
Parabens are preservatives. They can disrupt the endocrine system (which controls the hormones) and possibly even mimic estrogen.
*2. Stay away from Sodium Laureth Sulfate* 
Sodium Laureth Sulfate, a chemical called 1,4-dioxane, has been shown to cause cancer in  animals. Still, the FDA says that the levels present in cosmetics don't  pose a hazard to humans. 
*3. Forget about Chemical Fragrances*
Chemical fragrances are not natural. They are not made from essential  (natural) oils. They are in fact VOCs (volatile organic compounds) that  contribute to air pollution, contaminate waterways, and cause millions  of Americans skin allergies.
*4. Choose Self-Tanners that Don't Use Animal Testing*
Green doesn't just mean no chemicals. It also takes humane treatment  into account, humane treatment of animals. Products that are certified  as cruelty-free promise that no animals were harmed at all in the  process of creating the products. 

*A Few Self-Tanning Products to Try:*


Lavera Self Tanning Lotion with  organic jojoba and organic Aloe Vera that gives you a 100% natural tan  while improving skin's texture and enhancing your natural glow.
Alba Botanica Golden Tan Sunless Tanning Lotion with green tea, gingko biloba, aloe and chamomile will turn your skin golden without parabens or synthetic ingredients.
Kiss My Face Instant Sunless Tanner with aloe, green tea, walnut shell extract, and mango-nut without animal or artificial ingredients.
Equavie Sublimateur Bronzage Tan Enhancer  with Vitamin C, E, and Zinc, plus Dried Onion Peel, Sea Buckthorn,  Betacarotene, Carrot extract pumps you up with antioxidants while  helping to create a naturally even and radiant tan.
  So next time you are considering a guilty pleasure, opt for *chocolate** instead of the tanning bed.

From *Tanning Beds' Harmful Effects Compared to Poisonous Arsenic! - Planet Green*

###






*Is her name Chocolate?


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

> *tanning salons are more prevalent than Starbucks or McDonald's*




No way! This survey is faulty imo.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2011)

I've had skin cancer already. I used tanning beds for years and was told they would give me a protective tan. 

Nope. 

I don't tan at all anymore. I'm still getting laser treatments to clear up the discolouration and change in skin texture from the topical chemotherapy I had to use on my face. I've spent thousands of dollars already on this. There is no way I will ever let myself get tan again, from a machine or otherwise. It's just not worth it.


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2011)

There is always spray tan safe and effective


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

melanotan seems to provide protection as well, anecdotally at least. 

I feel i have some natural protection as skin type III but who knows.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2011)

just tan less and use mt-ii to speed up the color with less exposure....plus uncontrollable boners and fatloss


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Survey Shows Dangers of Tanning Not Hitting Home*



considering how many people still pay out the a$$ to get lung cancer this is no surprise. in general as a species we are not the brightest.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 4, 2011)

Skin types and genetics come into play too. I knew a girl with pale skin as she never saw the sun at all and she died of a melanoma at age 22.
I'm lucky to have dark skin and when I tan it stays tanned. Add some Mel II and I'm g2g for over a month without need to tan again.

However it's always on my mind that I may eat my words someday.


----------



## ROID (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> when outside there's no control over the amount of exposure since it changes throughout the day depending on cloud cover, ozone, etc.....at least in a tan bed i know how much i'm getting



really ?

is this a fact or you just trying to justify the use of tanning beds ?

I thought Sun rays and tanning bed rays were completely different.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> No way! This survey is faulty imo.



No doubt. Comparing the number of tanning salons to two of the most prolific food chains? Morons.

It's your typical sensationalist reporting. The simply underlying message isn't good enough, they have to dial it up. This is why I barely pay any attention to the "news."


----------



## 258884 (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> just tan less and use mt-ii to speed up the color with less exposure....plus uncontrollable boners and fatloss


 

LOL.....made my am. Thx.


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2011)

ROID said:


> I thought Sun rays and tanning bed rays were completely different.



We talked about this in depth here many years ago.  tanning beds use UV-A  the "safer" of the two (A/B rays).  and the logic used by the industry to sell there product as safe (tanning) it that you can control your exposure believe it or not.

this shit has always confused me because logically one would think that the UV-A ray with a longer wave length that penetrates deeper into the skin would cause more damage at the DNA level.


----------



## phosphor (May 4, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (May 4, 2011)

My wife is using Melanotan II right now and is going to the beds for a very limited timeframe and low on minutes. Last week she saw this lady that looked ancient.. maybe around 75 years or older - going to tan. She looked a little like this:






Lovely hue to the leather, don't you think?


----------



## gamma (May 4, 2011)

Well she has a nice color at least ....LOL


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2011)

phosphor said:


> (snip) Last week she saw this lady that looked ancient.. maybe around 75 years or older - going to tan. She looked a little like this: (snip)



Would be very interesting to watch a time-lapse segment to see how that person changed from, say, age 10 to however old she is in that image.


----------



## phosphor (May 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Would be very interesting to watch a time-lapse segment to see how that person changed from, say, age 10 to however old she is in that image.


 
I just noticed something extra disturbing about the image I posted - are her tits resting on her lap? omfg....


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2011)

phosphor said:


> are her tits resting on her lap? omfg....


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I just noticed something extra disturbing about the image I posted - *are her tits resting on her lap? omfg....*



Yeah, unfortunately, I definitely noticed that. Seriously, I'm betting that would be a horror story to watch the transformation.

Like on the level of that Nazi in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" with his face melting.


----------



## phosphor (May 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, I definitely noticed that. Seriously, I'm betting that would be a horror story to watch the transformation.
> 
> Like on the level of that Nazi in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" with his face melting.


 
For gravity...


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

^^^ Shoulda used a higher SPF.


----------



## babyhulk (May 8, 2011)

Well, for me its always been a tanning bed. No problems yet...but if anyone has info on a reputable site for melanotan II, let me know. (PM)Ive researched plenty but from the looks of it others have followed through. I definitely need to curb the exposure in the bed.


----------

